# Need to know if im dosing my clen right?



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 29, 2011)

ok i got my 1cc luer slip dose syringe and it is labeled like this.....
10 20 30 40 50 60 70 80 90 100
l''''''l''''''l'''''''l''''''l''''''l''''''l''''''l''''''l''''''''l'' 1ml


so if 100 is 1ml then that would be 200mcg of clen right ? so im guessing that 10 will be 20 mcg, 20 will be 40mcgs, and so on and so on right ?

just seems at the 10 mark if thats 20 mcgs its only like a couple of drops when i take it. doesnt seem like enough.


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

As far as the theory goes, you're absolutely correct. I haven't run clen yet, though I'll probably be starting in a couple of weeks, so I'm interested in the response you get. 

From what I've read clen should be administered in one dose, are you only using 20mcg daily?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 29, 2011)

this is how im gonna dose it for the first time.

40/40/40/60/60/60/80/80/80/100/100/100/120/120/100/100/80/80/60/60/40


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> this is how im gonna dose it for the first time.
> 
> 40/40/40/60/60/60/80/80/80/100/100/100/120/120/100/100/80/80/60/60/40



That looks good bud. 

I've only seen clen in tablet form before, they were 40mcg and were tiny. So I imagine that 20mcg in liquid form would be a very small amount. 

I'd say you're g2g!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 29, 2011)

cool..thanks.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea, you've got it right. I just kept dosing mine up because I never really got any shakes or anything, which I wanted at the time to know it was working but I'm glad I don't have them now. 

I'm higher in bf% tho at around 16-17% and I think that hinders how much you feel it working. As far as sweating like hell and being stupid thirst I definitely have those side effects. I'm at 160 now and I plan on running it for 12 weeks total. Seems like forever to be on it. Stacking mine with t3 so make sure you don't get the measurements mixed up between the two if you're stacking anything. Also taurine and potassium are important while on clen because it depletes these from your body. I get now foods taurine powder and take 8g a day and don't have any problems with back pumps.

Sounds good though what you've got lined up. If you want to take longer cycles get some ketotifen of course and take it every third week for that week.

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> this is how im gonna dose it for the first time.
> 
> 40/40/40/60/60/60/80/80/80/100/100/100/120/120/100/100/80/80/60/60/40



Another thing, I don't believe you need to step clen back down but you can it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Yea, you've got it right. I just kept dosing mine up because I never really got any shakes or anything, which I wanted at the time to know it was working but I'm glad I don't have them now.
> 
> I'm higher in bf% tho at around 16-17% and I think that hinders how much you feel it working. As far as sweating like hell and being stupid thirst I definitely have those side effects. I'm at 160 now and I plan on running it for 12 weeks total. Seems like forever to be on it. Stacking mine with t3 so make sure you don't get the measurements mixed up between the two if you're stacking anything. Also taurine and potassium are important while on clen because it depletes these from your body. I get now foods taurine powder and take 8g a day and don't have any problems with back pumps.
> 
> ...



12 weeks straight?


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm questioning it myself but Built posted an article on one of my other threads that said 12 weeks was most beneficial? I know t3 can be ran for a long time but I don't know how safe clen is for that long.....if you know for sure thats not a good idea please let me know.


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone running clen for 12 weeks straight. Are you sure she wasn't talking about the ECA stack? 

You build up a tolerance to the drug, steroidology says the max time to run it for fat loss is 4-6 weeks. IMO 2-3 weeks on followed by 2-3 weeks off would work best, also look into getting some benadryl.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info but I did a lot of research beforehand and I believe I'm doing ok. I take ketotifen every 3rd week to upregulate my receptors. I have never seen a 12 week cycle thats just what the article he posted said and yes it was on Clen. I had planned for 8 weeks but 4 more wont hurt too much I doubt. I feel perfectly fine.


----------



## Hench (Mar 30, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Thanks for the info but I did a lot of research beforehand and I believe I'm doing ok. I take ketotifen every 3rd week to upregulate my receptors. I have never seen a 12 week cycle thats just what the article he posted said and yes it was on Clen. I had planned for 8 weeks but 4 more wont hurt too much I doubt. I feel perfectly fine.



Cool, please let me know how you get on.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 30, 2011)

Will do, mostly just get bored with taking it but I think I'll be just fine. 

Thanks for the concern man!

Oh and sorry mr. ya-di-da wasn't trying to hijack your thread!


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 30, 2011)

You left out an important detail. The concentration of your clen.

If it is 200mcg/ml (which is a typical dosing scheme) then yes, your post is correct.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 30, 2011)

yes it is 200mcg/ml  thanks.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 30, 2011)

You don't need to taper.
Include Taurine w/ your stack (search on Clen, taurine) as Clen inhibits taurine in the body, resulting in shitty cramps.
Dose more to what you can handle vs sticking to something written on paper.
Drink LOTS of water
Benedryl will only help you sleep - ketitifen will help w/ receptors

Liquid Clen is not as consistently dosed as tab form (tho tab form can be iffy too if anyone remembers Oxyflux). But generally start at 20 mcg and see how you feel w/ it to establish a sense of how your liquid is actually dosed. (E.g. some are way overdosed, some you could chug the whole bottle and not feel a thing.)


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 3, 2011)

In my experience, take just enough clen to keep your body temperature running a few degrees hotter and I taper up and down to not put too much strain on my thyroid at once


----------

